# File Size For .325 Chain



## willisbsmith (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you guys use the recommended 3/16 file for .025 chain or do you use a 5/32 file?


----------



## Cut4fun (Aug 29, 2006)

I have .325 that takes a 3/16 file and I have older .325 that takes 5/32. So you just got to know which cutters your chain has.


----------



## rmihalek (Aug 29, 2006)

*.404?*

What about file size for a .404 chain? 7/32nds seems a bit small. I might try a 1/4, but don't know if it's worth it. Any guesses?


----------



## ray benson (Aug 29, 2006)

.404 chain use a 7/32 file.
http://www.oregonchain.com/tech/ms_manual/ms_05.pdf


----------



## Diesel JD (Aug 29, 2006)

Can't say on the .404...Oregon's site should tell you if its Oregon you're working with www.oregonchain.com .325 pitch I usually use 3/16" I think you could get away with either file on most .325, again, ihave used both. I've had my best success with the 3/16 files though.


----------



## HiOctane (Aug 29, 2006)

The 20 0r 21 LP ask for 3/16 while the 33 or 34 LG is 5/32,sometimes guys uses 3/16 when the chain is worn a bit.the .404 needs a 7/32.


----------



## lastradicaldude (Aug 30, 2006)

No can say.

the pitch (.325) is not indicative of the file size; rather it is the particular profile of chain you run. Also you might find my other post "Chain sharpening Performance Tweaker" interesting as the issue of file size is the issue.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2006)

HiOctane said:


> The 20 0r 21 LP ask for 3/16 while the 33 or 34 LG is 5/32 ...


That's right - most other .325 chain call for the 3/16" (4.8 mm) file, but I am sure there are other exceptions than the low-profile 30-series Oregon.

By the way, Oregon are discontinuing the 30-series chain, maintaining that the 20-series LP are better performers, even on saws as small as 40 cc.

20LP_Flyer.pdf


----------

